# need help at the Jack in lynchburg



## 5960 (Oct 18, 2013)

I need some help at the jack invite next weekend. Have a Chef coming over from Germany that wants to cook with me and is being taped for tv,problem is we have no equipment there. I do own a bbq rest. in pa but cannot drag anything down with me.CAN ANYONE HELP US OUT. 

Please send me a PM if you are able to help.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 18, 2013)

Phil what team are you cooking with?


----------



## 5960 (Oct 18, 2013)

not cooking on a team.Helping a chef from Germany doing a tv segment on bbq. so I am trying to find a smoker and or a potable kitchen to borrow or rent for the weekend.The smokers at my restaurant are not potable any ideas where or who I can contact


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 20, 2013)

5960 said:


> not cooking on a team.Helping a chef from Germany doing a tv segment on bbq. so I am trying to find a smoker and or a potable kitchen to borrow or rent for the weekend.The smokers at my restaurant are not potable any ideas where or who I can contact


I saw a 18" WSM at Lowes. They are VERY portable and reasonably priced. Harry Soo cooks an entire 4 category contest on one 18" WSM. He even did an entire contest on a 14.5" mini WSM.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 28, 2013)

How exciting!!! How you got everything pulled together in time!! That was a serious mega event!!!


----------

